# Landesfischereiverband Bayern befürwortet Bleiverbot



## smithie (5. Oktober 2021)

Wenn ich das lese, bin ich froh, dass unser Verein nicht mehr Mitglied im Verband ist.

Blei ist ein Schwermetall: korrekt.

Die von der Chemikalienbehörde vorgelegten Argumente sind mindestens diskussionswürdig. 
"Ermittlung" der eingebrachten Bleimenge anhand der nachgekauften Menge der Angler: ein Witz.
Konkrete Darlegung der Gefährdung und Risikoabwägung von Blei beim Angeln, das eine passivierte und damit inerte Oberfläche hat?
Unterscheidung verschiedener Anwendungen von Blei beim Angeln und damit verbundenes unterschiedliches Risiko?
Äpfel mit Birnen Vergleich von Angel Blei mit Jagdblei oder am besten noch Bleigießen.

M.M.n. ein Einstieg in eine Verboteritis. Wenn ich das mit Blei mache, kann ich das auch auf diverse andere Angelutensilien erweitern.
Unabbaubare Schnur?
Gummi? 
wie ist das Sicherheitsprofil von Tungsten? Vielleicht gibt's dann irgendwann mal Gesundheitsprobleme bei der Tungsten Herstellung?

Ach was regt man sich überhaupt auf: politischer Wille, Blei zu verbieten und dann baue ich mir halt meine Argumentation außen rum...


----------



## Guinst (5. Oktober 2021)

Also ich finds gut, schön auch, dass es von der 'Anglerschaft' kommt und nicht erst auf Druck von oben.
Keiner von uns muss Fische fangen um zu überleben. Eine schöne Zeit am Wasser und Fangerfolg habe ich auch ohne Blei.
Vielleicht wird ja die Industrie irgendwann dazu gezwungen doch mal im großen Stil Alternativen anzubieten. So langsam tut sich ja auch schon was in die Richtung.


----------



## fishhawk (5. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

ob der Verband tatsächlich "die Anglerschaft" repräsentiert?

Aber so wie ich die aktuelle politische Entwicklung einschätze, dürfte es eh ziemlich schnuppe sein, was der Landesfischereiverband davon hält.

Das Verbot dürfte kaum aufzuhalten sein.  

Vielleicht sieht der Verband das ähnlich und will weniger Angriffsfläche bieten?

Konkrete , belegbare Risiken, außer an manchen Gewässern für bestimmte Wasservögel, hat ja m.W. auch die ECHA nicht dargelegt.


----------



## smithie (6. Oktober 2021)

Guinst schrieb:


> Also ich finds gut, schön auch, dass es von der 'Anglerschaft' kommt und nicht erst auf Druck von oben.
> Keiner von uns muss Fische fangen um zu überleben. Eine schöne Zeit am Wasser und Fangerfolg habe ich auch ohne Blei.
> Vielleicht wird ja die Industrie irgendwann dazu gezwungen doch mal im großen Stil Alternativen anzubieten. So langsam tut sich ja auch schon was in die Richtung.


Was an einer europäischen Behörde (ECHA), die der EU angegliedert ist, verstehst Du denn nicht als "Druck von oben"?

Herzlich willkommen im Zeitalter der vermeintlich Verbots-getriebenen Innovationen.
Ah ja stimmt, unter Druck entstehen auch Diamanten ;-)


----------



## Seele (6. Oktober 2021)

Normal sollte man zu dieser Bl*****t gar nichts schreiben. Warum muss man sich laufend ins eigene Bein schießen.
Dass wir vom Blei weg kommen werden ist klar und beschlossene Sache. Aber warum muss ich jetzt noch als Verband die ganze Sache anheizen und forcieren. Viele Angler stellen von sich aus selbst um auf umweltfreundliche Alternativen. Wenns in ein paar Jahren immer noch soooo schlimm ist, dann kann man immer noch vorsichtig regulierend eingreifen, aber nicht gleich immer alles per se verbieten. Von Verboten kommt man nicht mehr weg wenn sie einmal beschlossene Sache sind.
Siehe Tempolimit, völlig sinnlos weil eh bald alles mit Schildern begrenzt wird und wo nicht, da ist es gar nicht möglich ist 120km/h zu fahren wegen dem dichten Verkehr.

Wenn der Verband mir doch bitte mal ein paar Kilo alternatives Gussmaterial schicken wäre das kein Problem. Zinn ist es nicht weil viel zu teuer, Zink geht nicht und dann sieht's mager aus. Tungsten kann halt nicht jeder verarbeiten. Später aber dann wieder jammern, dass alles Angelgerät aus China kommt, schließlich werden die Tonnen an Tungsten dann sicher klimaneutral mit dem E-Frachter transportiert.


----------



## Guinst (6. Oktober 2021)

Zinn kostet pi mal daumen nen 10er pro Kilo, find ich jetzt nicht so teuer.
Kommt dein Angelblei nicht auch aus China? Blei gewinnen/herstellen ist gesünder als dasselbe bei Tungsten?
Ich weiß nicht.

Klar, Blei ist die bequemste Variante aber es ist absolut kein Muss, dann wird es eben etwas unbequemen und teurer. Wie gesagt, kein Mensch muss angeln gehen um zu überleben.


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Oktober 2021)

Guinst schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, kein Mensch muss angeln gehen um zu überleben.


Na, da behaupte ich mal prompt das Gegenteil!


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Oktober 2021)

Guinst schrieb:


> Zinn kostet pi mal daumen nen 10er pro Kilo, find ich jetzt nicht so teuer.


Dann ist es aber ein bleihaltiges Zinn, ob das dann noch erlaubt ist, fraglich. Bei reinem Zinn bzw bleifreiem Zinn liegt der Preis schon erheblich höher.


----------



## thanatos (6. Oktober 2021)

kann das ganze Geklage gar nicht verstehen - ich halte schon was auf mein Angelgerät 
immer das feinste und teuerste ,da werd ich es doch nicht mit dem giftigen Blei schänden 
- *Gold *- fast doppelt so schwer - 
naja seit dem ich meinen Ehering umgearbeitet habe bin ich nun wieder solo - positiv -
habe nun mehr Zeit zum fischen .
*ICH-*bin für das Verbot - Verbote kann es nie genug geben -


----------



## Guinst (6. Oktober 2021)

Christian.Siegler schrieb:


> Na, da behaupte ich mal prompt das Gegenteil!



Bei uns natürlich.

Ich verstehe nicht, wieso die Emotionen hier so hoch gehen. Es geht um Bleiverbot. Das wird so oder so kommen. Wir können froh sein, dass so gut wie kein Nichtangler weiß, wie viel Blei und Plastik (Gummi) wir Angler jährlich so versenken ...
Wenn dann ein Anglerverband kommt und sagt, ja, dass ist sinnvoll, dann ist das doch gut.
Stellt euch mal vor der Anglerverband sagt überspitzt ausgedrückt (obwohl inhaltlich zutreffend) "Nein, wir lehnen jegliche Bleiverbote ab. Wir wollen weiter giftiger Stoffe nutzen, obwohl es ungiftigere Alternativen gibt."

Wenn das dann so in die Öffentlichkeit gehen würde ... Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## angler1996 (6. Oktober 2021)

thanatos schrieb:


> kann das ganze Geklage gar nicht verstehen - ich halte schon was auf mein Angelgerät
> immer das feinste und teuerste ,da werd ich es doch nicht mit dem giftigen Blei schänden
> - *Gold *- fast doppelt so schwer -
> naja seit dem ich meinen Ehering umgearbeitet habe bin ich nun wieder solo - positiv -
> ...



genau , alles verbieten - was soll die Scheiß Angelei überhaupt ? Relikt aus der Steinzeit und wenn schon Angeln, dann muss das teuer sein möglichst richtig  sehr
kann man alles andere gleich mit verbieten -mit über 120 Kmh zum Angeln fahren geht  gar nicht, wobei Auto auch gleich ganz weg kann
 nur so weiter - wir wachen eines Tages auf und fragen uns , was ist noch erlaubt;-)))


----------



## Christian.Siegler (6. Oktober 2021)

Guinst schrieb:


> Bei uns natürlich.
> 
> Ich verstehe nicht, wieso die Emotionen hier so hoch gehen.


Ich selbst bin da auch recht entspannt, da mein Verschleiß an Blei im Jahr extrem gering ist. Denke ich aber an meine Zeit in Hamburg zurück und das Angeln auf Zander an der Elbe, bekomme ich bei dem Thema schon bissi Pipi in die Augen - und nicht wegen den tollen Fischen, sondern den vielen Abrissen (und wehe hier sagt jetzt einer, dass ich da falsch geangelt hätte! Wehe!!! )

Und hier an meinen kleinen Bäche hechte ich sogar kleinen 3 cm Gummmifischen mit 3 gr. Bleiköpfen hinterher, wenn die abreißen!! Da sagt mal einer, Angler wären keine Naturschützer! Die haben halt echt keine Ahnung


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. Oktober 2021)

Mein Blei ist alles schon verpackt!    Für den dann entstehenden Schwarzmarkt.


----------



## Hecht100+ (6. Oktober 2021)

Ruttentretzer schrieb:


> Mein Blei ist alles schon verpackt!    Für den dann entstehenden Schwarzmarkt.



Wofür, der Preis kann doch nur noch sinken. Keine Starterbatterien mehr, die braucht ein Elektroauto ja nicht, auf den Dächern, da kann ja was durch den Regen ins Oberwasser gespült wird, wird danach ersetzt,  keine Anglerblei, kein Jagdschrot, keine Geschosse, also bleibt doch genug über. Warum da horten. Und das dann vorhandene restliche Blei, da suchen wir dann auf Bundes oder Länderebene  noch ein Endlager. 
( Dieser Bericht könnte etwas Ironie enthalten )


----------



## Ruttentretzer (6. Oktober 2021)

Was verboten ist, wird teuer. ( Beispiel )


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Oktober 2021)

Auf der Seite _www.second-use.amalgam.com_ besorge ich mir stets das Material für meine umweltfreundlichen und gesundheitsfördernden Angelgewichte.
Blei fasse ich daher schon lange nicht mehr an - giftiges Teufelszeug.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

was passiert eigentich genau mit einem abgerissenem Blei im Wasser, in welcher Weise werden da Schadstoffe abgegeben?
Haben wir einen Fachmann hier, der das beantworten kann?
Norwegen hat das Bleiverbot bei der Jagd wieder gestrichen, da die da keine Gefahr sehen.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (6. Oktober 2021)

Lajos1 schrieb:


> Norwegen hat das Bleiverbot bei der Jagd wieder gestrichen, da die da keine Gefahr sehen.



Mein Expertenwissen sagt mir, dass es stark davon abhängt an welchem Ende der Flinte man steht.


----------



## Dorschbremse (6. Oktober 2021)

Hecht100+ schrieb:


> Wofür, der Preis kann doch nur noch sinken. Keine Starterbatterien mehr, die braucht ein Elektroauto ja nicht


Guck dir mal bitte die Pannenstatistik für Elektrofahrzeuge an... 

Eine der Hauptgründe fürs Liegenbleiben oder fürs gar nicht erst losfahren sind Defekte an konventionellen Starterbatterien, welche für die Steuerelektronik verbaut sind.... Nur der Fahrstrom kommt aus den Hochvolt- Akkupaketen....   

Ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, ob ich das nun paradox oder pervers finde


----------



## Naturliebhaber (6. Oktober 2021)

Dorschbremse schrieb:


> Guck dir mal bitte die Pannenstatistik für Elektrofahrzeuge an...
> 
> Eine der Hauptgründe fürs Liegenbleiben oder fürs gar nicht erst losfahren sind Defekte an konventionellen Starterbatterien, welche für die Steuerelektronik verbaut sind.... Nur der Fahrstrom kommt aus den Hochvolt- Akkupaketen....
> 
> Ich weiß nach wie vor nicht, ob ich das nun paradox oder pervers finde



Das ist weder paradox noch pervers, sondern ergibt sich aufgrund der Zulassungsbedingungen für E-Autos, die u.a. festlegen, dass die Traktionsbatterien (das sind die, die das Auto antreiben), in verriegelten Modus des Autos vom Stromnetz getrennt sein müssen. Ohne 12-Volt-Batterie also nix Türöffner etc.

Wenn die Mods hier nicht immer Links entfernen würden. könnte ich ein paar interessante Beiträge dazu verlinken.


----------



## fishhawk (6. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,


Lajos1 schrieb:


> Norwegen hat das Bleiverbot bei der Jagd wieder gestrichen, da die da keine Gefahr sehen.


Die Empfehlung der ECHA wird m.W. nicht mit der Bleibelastung der Gewässer begründet, sondern mit Vogelschutz.
Steht ja sogar drin, dass im Gegensatz zu Wildpret/Bleimunition keine Belastung von Fischen durch Anglerblei festgestellt werden konnte.

Und soweit ich weiß, ist auch in Norwegen Bleischrot zur Jagd auf Wasservögel weiterhin verboten.

Dass durch Anglerbleie der Schadstoffgehalt in Gewässern signifikant steigen würde, wurd m.W. noch nicht bewiesen.

Aber in der momentanen politischen Situation und gesellschaftlichen Grundstimmung spielt das wahrscheinlich eh keine Rolle.

Da bei der Produktion von Wolfram deutlich mehr Energie aufgewandt werden muss, da der Schmelzpunkt  schonmal 10 x höher ist, und auch hier toxische Stoffe entstehen (tungsten poisoning) , sehe ich das nicht als besonders umweltgerechte oder klimaschonende  Alternative an.


----------



## hanzz (6. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da bei der Produktion von Wolfram deutlich mehr Energie aufgewandt werden muss, da der Schmelzpunkt schonmal 10 x höher ist, und auch hier toxische Stoffe entstehen (tungsten poisoning) , sehe ich das nicht als besonders umweltgerechte oder klimaschonende Alternative an.


Dann gibt es wohl bald eine Tungsten Steuer.


----------



## Seele (6. Oktober 2021)

fishhawk schrieb:


> Da bei der Produktion von Wolfram deutlich mehr Energie aufgewandt werden muss, da der Schmelzpunkt  schonmal 10 x höher ist, und auch hier toxische Stoffe entstehen (tungsten poisoning) , sehe ich das nicht als besonders umweltgerechte oder klimaschonende  Alternative an.



Wir wissen auch, dass das E-Auto die denkbar schlechteste Alternative zum Verbrenner ist und trotzdem ist er bald verboten bzw so unattraktiv dass ihn keiner mehr kauft....
Es geht nicht um Sinnhaftigkeit sondern drum irgendwas zu machen um sich feiern zu können weil man vortäuscht die Welt retten zu können.


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2021)

hanzz schrieb:


> Dann gibt es wohl bald eine Tungsten Steuer.


Hallo,

ist eh nicht so schlimm, da ja der Individualverkehr sowieso mehr und mehr eingeschränkt werden soll, dürfte das bald keine Rolle mehr spielen, denn wenn man nicht mehr mit dem Auto zum Angeln fahren kann/darf, braucht man weder Blei noch Tungsten  .
Von den 24 Gewässern welche mir in Verein und Verband zur Verfügung stehen, erreiche ich dann 20 nicht mehr bzw. nur mit erheblichen Zeitaufwand, was das Angeln dann nur für einen Tag nicht mehr möglich macht.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## Lajos1 (6. Oktober 2021)

Seele schrieb:


> Wir wissen auch, dass das E-Auto die denkbar schlechteste Alternative zum Verbrenner ist und trotzdem ist er bald verboten bzw so unattraktiv dass ihn keiner mehr kauft....
> Es geht nicht um Sinnhaftigkeit sondern drum irgendwas zu machen um sich feiern zu können weil man vortäuscht die Welt retten zu können.


Hallo,

hinzu kommt, dass es ja nicht angedacht ist, den Verbrenner eins zu eins zu ersetzen. Dafür ist niemals genügend Strom da, man geht davon aus, dass es allenfalls nur noch 20 Millionen PKW in Deutschland geben wird. Momentan haben wir so 50 Millionen. Es wird also nicht mal mehr jeder Zweite, welcher jetzt ein Auto fährt eines besitzen können.

Gruß

Lajos


----------



## smithie (7. Oktober 2021)

Guinst schrieb:


> Stellt euch mal vor der Anglerverband sagt überspitzt ausgedrückt (obwohl inhaltlich zutreffend) "Nein, wir lehnen jegliche Bleiverbote ab. Wir wollen weiter giftiger Stoffe nutzen, obwohl es ungiftigere Alternativen gibt."
> 
> Wenn das dann so in die Öffentlichkeit gehen würde ... Prost Mahlzeit.


Stell Dir vor, eine ECHA o.ä. kommt und stellt fest, dass Angelschnur im Wasser ein schwerwiegendes, umwelttechnisches Problem ist...
... oder abgerissene Haken die den seltenen Wendehalsschnabler ausrotten
... oder Gummifische, die vom Reiher und Kormoran gefressen werden und die daran verenden
... oder oder oder

... Prost Mahlzeit

Davon ab: bitte lege doch mal dar, welche Giftstoffgefahr von passiviertem Blei ausgeht.


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2021)

smithie schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, eine ECHA o.ä. kommt und stellt fest, dass Angelschnur im Wasser ein schwerwiegendes, umwelttechnisches Problem ist...



Absolut nicht abwegig, dieser Gedanke. Dazu bedarf es im Vorfeld lediglich entsprechender Studien. Dabei beginnen viele schöne Studien bekanntlich mit den folgenden Worten: _"Finden Sie heraus dass..."_

Eventuell wurden so auch die ein oder anderen "Fakten" bezüglich Elektroautos vs. Verbrennungsmotoren zusammengetragen? Es muss jetzt ja schnell gehen mit der Klima-und Weltrettung. Aus Gründen der Zeitersparnis kann man den unabhängigen Forschern da schon mal eine grobe Zielrichtung vorgeben.


----------



## fishhawk (7. Oktober 2021)

Hallo,

Verbot von Angelblei gibt es zumindest regional bereits in diversen Ländern, u.a. auch in Anglerhochburgen wie England oder den USA. 

Ich glaube nicht, dass sich das zukünftig für DE verhindern ließe, egal wie sich der bayerische Fischereiverband dazu positioniert. 

Das ist aus meiner Sicht eher ein Rückzugsgefecht, wie schnell und mit welchen Übergangsregeln dass umgesetzt werden soll.


----------



## angler1996 (7. Oktober 2021)

Bankside Dreamer schrieb:


> Absolut nicht abwegig, dieser Gedanke. Dazu bedarf es im Vorfeld lediglich entsprechender Studien. Dabei beginnen viele schöne Studien bekanntlich mit den folgenden Worten: _"Finden Sie heraus dass..."_
> 
> Eventuell wurden so auch die ein oder anderen "Fakten" bezüglich Elektroautos vs. Verbrennungsmotoren zusammengetragen? Es muss jetzt ja schnell gehen mit der Klima-und Weltrettung. Aus Gründen der Zeitersparnis kann man den unabhängigen Forschern da schon mal eine grobe Zielrichtung vorgeben.



Studien dieser Art beginnen eventuell auch mit
"Es war einmal...."

Wie kann man so ..... sein und Verbote fordern bzw. die Forderung danach auch noch unterstützen?

Das zieht sich so quer durchh die gesamte Problematik
will irgendwer was ändern ( ob sinnvoll oder nicht) wir laut geschriehen - das Bisherige muss verboten werden
zudem muss alles teurer werden

gehts noch? 
ich kann mir sicher ne ganze Menge leisten ohne vorher aufs Konto gucken zum  müssen,
nur-  ich ackere doch nicht für die feuchten Träume von Spinnern oder Gehorsamsklopsen, die Angst haben anzuecken


----------



## Bankside Dreamer (7. Oktober 2021)

Wobei ich beim Angelblei sagen würde, dient es uns wohl einfach nur als Gewicht und mehr nicht. Gebt uns also eine adäquate und preislich gleichwertige Alternative (auch für Splitshotbleie) und verbietet es dann von mir aus. Aber nicht vorher schon, weil einem die Angler & Jäger eventuell eben doch schon immer ein Dorn im Auge waren.

Beim Verbrennungsmotor sehe ich solche Verbote nicht ganz so leicht, selbst wenn Elektroautos die tatsächliche Alternative bei der automobilen Fortbewegung darstellen würden. Beim Fahren von Auto & Motorrad kommt es für nicht wenige Leute eben nicht bloß darauf an, möglichst schnell von Punkt A zu Punkt B zu gelangen, sondern dieses vor allem auch mit gewisser Freude zu tun. Alle die gegen Verbrennerfahrzeuge wettern und bewusst eine Wettbewerbsverzerrung herbeiführen, bezüglich der totalen Förderung von Elektrofahrzeugen bei gleichzeitiger Unterdrückung anderer Technologien, sind für ein zukünftig vielfältiges und buntes Miteinander ein großes Problem.

Warum nicht viel Geld auch in die Förderung von etwa Synfuels stecken? Es gibt Menschen die empfinden so etwas wie Freude und positive Emotionen, wenn sie mit einem Verbrennungsmotor unterwegs sind. Da geht es ja nicht primär um das Ausstoßen von Abgasen, sondern um die anderen typischen Eigenschaften dieser Motoren. So wie der ein oder andere Öko vielleicht begeistert bei jeder Vogelzählung mitmacht, fährt der andere gerne seinen Benz durch die Gegend. Der eine ist gut und der andere ist schlecht? Aha! Und wer bestimmt das? Etwa Greta & Co. oder wer? Wenn man einen weitestgehend CO2 neutralen Verbrennungsmotor weiterhin neben dem Elektromotor laufen lassen würde, so diente das einem bunten und für alle zufriedenstellenden Miteinander. Davon reden doch unsere Damen & Herren Politiker ständig. Wenn schon totaler Klimaschutz die zukünftige Staatsräson sein soll, koste es was und vor allem wen es wolle, dann sollen und müssen auch alle etwas davon haben und nicht bloß einige Grüne & andere Ökos in ihren zumeist urbanen Blasen.

Dieses ständige Gerede von mangelnder Effizienz der Synfuels habe ich langsam satt. Dass es auch dort noch gewaltigen Forschungsbedarf gibt, genau wie bei den Elektoantrieben, das ist doch klar. Aber es soll eben nur noch Elektrofahrzeuge geben, dafür wurden und werden an allen Stellen die Weichen gestellt. Na und die Autobauer müssen die Knochen fressen, welche ihnen seitens der Politik hingehalten werden. Da bereits viel Geld investiert wurde und Strafzahlungen on top kommen, müssen sie nun auch noch so tun, als wären alleine die E-Autos der Weisheit letzter Schluss.

Aber um zum Anfangsthema zurückzukehren, diese und weitere Aussichten lasten _bleiern _auf allen freiheitlich orientierten Menschen. Den letzten Wahlen nach zu urteilen aber wahrscheinlich mittlerweile doch eher die Minderheit in Deutschland.


----------

